# Mark Styles NYC



## markstyles (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi, my name is Mark Styles.. I've been playing music for a long time.. I use a Mack Pro, Logic Pro, Synfire, Rapid Composer, virtual instruments, kontakt libraries, a Tyros5 and a Motif XS.

I supported myself most of my life playing music. Also work for synth companies, ARP, Moog, ARIES, Voyetra, and software companies, Dr. T's Music software, and Voyetra software.

I started writing music when I was ten, played in bands till 30, then concentrated on recording studio work.. Old school, recording on 16, 24 track, splice two inch tape etc. 

I jumped on the computer band wagon early (70's) I was composer in residence at Umass Boston, Using the University computers to generate music, and later home computers.. 

I ran home project studios for about 20 years, moving from Fostex 16 track to DAWS. For the last 15 years I've only worked on music I like and work with singers.

Here is a link some music I've done - http://www.psrtutorial.com/perf/markStyles.html


----------



## jonathanparham (Jun 24, 2017)

markstyles said:


> Hi, my name is Mark Styles.. I've been playing music for a long time.. I use a Mack Pro, Logic Pro, Synfire, Rapid Composer, virtual instruments, kontakt libraries, a Tyros5 and a Motif XS.
> 
> I supported myself most of my life playing music. Also work for synth companies, ARP, Moog, ARIES, Voyetra, and software companies, Dr. T's Music software, and Voyetra software.
> 
> ...


Just discovering your posts. I was going a synfire search. Do you use Synfire for all styles?


----------

